# Who Needs a Livewell? 6/27/09



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

bummer on the motor, hopefully the over heating didn't result in anything serious. That kind of experience is why I choose to work on my own motors too, especially the regular service sorta stuff.  That boga (if it's a real boga vs knock-off) is worth a salvage trip too. I lost one quite a few years ago to green tarpon at boatside. Tried to snag it blindly, but went back the next day with a mask and snorkel and found it. Needless to say the first mod was a crab trap float on the lanyard. 

As fer arties, they're generally better for exploratory fishing whereas live bait is better for working known honey holes while staked-out or anchored up. You can certainly pound the shorelines with live bait but its a lot more trouble and usually not any more effective. Generally speaking live bait will get you bigger fish over time though. But arties get it done with minimal fuss for sure. 

Congrats on the slam too.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Slam!!!  That red will go for 6! Gold Rush wins again!

You coulda missed anything.  Thats one thing about fishing with topwater in those waters.  But if it came off it didn't want to be caught.  Be glad that you didn't catch that fish, woulda messed up your mojo.  My bets it was a jack. What type of bait was being spooked up by the reds?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Nice Slam!!!  That red will go for 6!  Gold Rush wins again!
> 
> You coulda missed anything.  Thats one thing about fishing with topwater in those waters.  But if it came off it didn't want to be caught.  Be glad that you didn't catch that fish, woulda messed up your mojo.  My bets it was a jack.  What type of bait was being spooked up by the reds?


Gold rush was awesome! The bait being spooked by the red(s) was small. Nothing a net would catch. Small minnows or baby sardines I'm guessing.

As far as the boga...it was a cheapo so I'm not worried about it. I think I got it for like $15 or so.

I'm hoping to get out again next weekend. If we go to the beach it'll probably be the Dunedin area. If not, back to CRB.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great report. Congrats on the slam! I have yet to slam. I have ended MANY days looking for the third fish to complete it. Good to see your transition into artificial be so successful.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice slam and good report! You seem to have the same luck I do, so it only makes it better you persevered through the challenges and finished the feat.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, congrats are in order. 

You sure you didn't catch those on a mirrodine? ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man that red's a beauty! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Sorry bout the motor, but congrats on an otherwise great day! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report, sorry i'm checking in late on this one but glad you had a great day despite the boga and motor issues


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job on the slam!  
   Sorry about the Boga and the motor...
   You might get the motor sorted out yet.
   Good luck, Dave


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice slam. Man that's a fat red.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha thanks for all of the comments. Hopefully after I reassemble the motor correctly everything will be fine.

And that was a beautiful red. I could have kept it but couldn't bring myself to do it. Like I said, the picture doesn't do it justice. FAT and pretty. I wanna get back on the water and get another!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on the slam. Hope everything works out with your motor.


----------

